# I had to smoke cheese



## africanmeat (Mar 4, 2012)

I had to smoke cheese so i can see what is the fuss .the problem is not to smoke the cheese it is to wait for 2-3 weeks to try

it .

i smoke Cheddar, mature  Cheddar and goat cheese.


























First i had the goat cheese with brad and butter it was heavenly







this morning i used the cheddar  for breakfast it was great yummy

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118657/breakfast-with-my-smoked-cheese#post_781366







It taste good but 3 weeks is a long time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 4, 2012)

What's even better is to hide some of it in the fridge and forget about it, then 3 months later discover it again.... I did that on my last batch and, aside from some mold, it was out of this world!  Even the mold tasted good!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 4, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> What's even better is to hide some of it in the fridge and forget about it, then 3 months later discover it again.... I did that on my last batch and, aside from some mold, it was out of this world!  Even the mold tasted good!


I love finding 3 - 4 month old cheese - OMG  sooo good


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Great looking cheese! Smoked cheese is divine and the longer it sits (forgotten) the better it is!


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks it is a good idea i will  hide one good so i can't fined it only on my next Clean out


----------

